# Etang de Hoste



## chris1990 (25. April 2014)

Hallo AB Freunde wollte mal für ein paar tage an den Etang de Hoste fahren bzw an den Etang de Hoste bas und weil ich keine richtige Information finde wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon mal dort war der mir ein paar Tipps bzw Infos geben kann hab auch schon beim Forum Dursuchen gemacht steht aber auch sehr wenig hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mfg chris


----------



## mok (26. April 2014)

*AW: Etang de Hoste*

Salut Chris,
hier ein Link des Rathauses von Hoste (57). Solltest du kein Französisch sprechen#d, kann ich dir übersetzen, wenn du mir sagst was genau dir wichtig ist zu wissen.

http://www.mairie-hoste.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=92&Itemid=476

Bonne pêche
mok


----------



## chris1990 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Etang de Hoste*

gerne wollte mal wissen ob man da tageskarten bekommen kann ob nachtangeln erlaubt ist und wie die schonzeiten bei den fischen dort gibt bzw welche fische gibt es dort mfg chris


----------



## Jose (26. April 2014)

*AW: Etang de Hoste*



mok schrieb:


> ...Solltest du kein Französisch sprechen...



@chris1990 ... kleiner tipp: in F kommst du mit "virgules" weiter. bei uns in D im übrigen auch. nichts für ungut


----------



## mok (26. April 2014)

*AW: Etang de Hoste*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

